# Silver - Not just for rental cars



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

I went two directions and like them both. Changing lighting from shadows and directions left me with two looks I really love.


----------



## mlambert831 (Oct 4, 2008)

beautiful photos  a+ 

ps: love the rims on that.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Fantastic work!


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

The second shot is my favorite. Amazing work.


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

fantastic photos love the M3!


----------



## Court M3 (Dec 26, 2005)

Sexy! Car looks good


----------



## hollandjean (Dec 24, 2008)

holly moly.....awesome


----------

